# [emerge] Impossible de compiler Amaya

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à compiler Amaya :

```

In file included from ../../thotlib/base/AmayaAppInstance.cpp:10:0:

../../thotlib/internals/h/AmayaAppInstance.h:6:19: erreur fatale: wx/wx.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

compilation terminée.

make[1]: *** [base/AmayaAppInstance.o] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/work/Amaya/LINUX-ELF/thotlib »

make: *** [thotlib] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: app-editors/amaya-11.3.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2235:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-editors/amaya-11.3.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-editors/amaya-11.3.1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/work/Amaya/LINUX-ELF'

>>> Failed to emerge app-editors/amaya-11.3.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-editors/amaya-11.3.1:

 * ERROR: app-editors/amaya-11.3.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2235:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-editors/amaya-11.3.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-editors/amaya-11.3.1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/amaya-11.3.1/work/Amaya/LINUX-ELF'

```

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Si ton /var/tmp/portage est en ram désactive le pour qu'il utilise le disque.

J'ai régulièrement ce problème avec firefox par exemple qui est très gourmand de place sur /var/tmp.

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que wxwidgets est bien installé ?

Normalement, il ne faut pas forcer de version avec eselect wxwidgets, mais essaie en en choisissant une (eselect wxwidgets set 1)

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Si ton /var/tmp/portage est en ram désactive le pour qu'il utilise le disque.

 

Ce n'est pas le cas.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que wxwidgets est bien installé ?

 

Oui

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Normalement, il ne faut pas forcer de version avec eselect wxwidgets, mais essaie en en choisissant une (eselect wxwidgets set 1)

 

J'ai seulement :

```
eselect wxwidgets list

Available wxWidgets profiles:

  [1]   gtk2-unicode-release-2.8

```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu été voir sur le bugzilla (pas la flemme de chercher) ? Si tu ne vois rien, crée un ticket.

----------

## netfab

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à compiler Amaya :
> 
> 

 

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Normalement, il ne faut pas forcer de version avec eselect wxwidgets, mais essaie en en choisissant une (eselect wxwidgets set 1) 
> 
> J'ai seulement :
> ...

 

D'après le commentaire #68 du bug que tu donnes, il faut sélectionner [1], ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être le cas sur ton système.

----------

